# Possible rabies infection?



## Jblaz3 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi all, first post here.. I adopted a 5 month old kitten about a month ago.. Yesterday and the day before that there were 2-3 racoons sleeping underneith my back porch, they were sleeping there by this little ditch by the window in the basement, i finally thought of an idea to scare them out by throwing pennies at them and it worked... But now im kinda scared the kitty could still catch rabies even though the racoons are gone by the poop or something they left behind.. the kitty does play around that area, i have not done rabies shots yet because the vet says i have to get that shot done last which will be done in a couple weeks, i did get the first 2 shots already and also got flea repellant which is also a de-wormer..

I try to keep the cat inside so it doesnt catch the rabies that the racoons might of left behind but he keeps whining so much i have to let him out... Are we safe from rabies or not? i dont want to die or want the kitty to die...


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

THe only way to keep him safe is to keep him inside. If he has not been vaccinated and he gets in a scuffle with a raccoon, it would be bad news for your kitty. Just because you scared the racoons out once doesn't mean they wont come back. Also, I assume he has not be neutered yet, so that is just one other reason to keep him inside....


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Thankfully we don't have rabies over here so that's one worry I don't have but, although I am an indoor / outdoor cat person in general, I would definitely be keeping this youngster in at the moment.


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm curious why did the vet say to wait on the rabies shot? My vet will do them at 4 months old (can't be younger though) and it's not a problem to do them at the same time as other vaccines. My most recent adoption (Erek) got rabies/combo/leukemia shots all in one day.


----------



## Lady's Secret (Nov 14, 2012)

I too think its strange that your vet has not already vaccinated your kitty for rabies. If I remember correctly, my vet said that kittens can't be vaccinated for rabies until they are 16 weeks old. Your kitten could have been vaccinated a month ago.


----------

